

The real Steve Jobs vs Bill Gates. - lukeqsee
http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1273521600000&chddm=999007&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NASDAQ:MSFT&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0
Need I say more?
======
Y2Y
It is not individuals but corporations (although some individuals like Steve
J. continue to have big impact). Bill Gates stepped down as CEO in 2000 and
left FTE in 2008; not an apples to apples comparison between the charts

------
jasonlbaptiste
change to max and you get a completely different story.

~~~
lukeqsee
That is somewhat true. The market caps have been closing their gaps quickly,
so it's not completely different. The companies are nearing equality as far as
stock worth.

The point is, since Steve came back to Apple, he has soundly out done Gates.

~~~
Tamerlin
No, he hasn't. Jobs has outdone Steve Balrog, which isn't much of an
accomplishment, and is certainly nothing to be proud of.

Gates' efforts have been dedicated to philanthropy, Jobs is becoming ever more
of a control freak. My vote goes to Gates, in spite of not really liking
Microsoft as a company. Gates has done FAR more for the industry and the world
than Jobs.

~~~
lukeqsee
Ahh. That is quite true. I stand corrected.

As to Jobs the control freak, I don't like it either.

As to Gates the philanthropist, he has done the world a load of good.

------
tmugavero
If you're comparing the two individuals I think Bill Gates is winning the
money game.

